# Just built a DIY LED Controller



## O2surplus (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey everybody,

I found plans for this neat little DIY led controller a while ago on another forum, so I modified it a bit and cranked out a couple of examples. It's based on the Arduino UNO micro-controller, so it shares a lot of the same hardware and is programmed using the Arduino IDE. This controller is set up to provide 4 PWM outputs that can be programmed to run independent of each other. Each channel can be set for different on/off times, led intensity, and fade duration. It features an onscreen menu and 4 input buttons for menu navigation. I built this particular version of the controller with 5 volt outputs only. since my custom built CAT4101 driver boards only require 5 volts to operate. I also used mostly SMD components for it's construction to save board space and to provide a challenge to myself, (I had to learn how to solder using hot air for this project) I'll probably produce another 10v version that will be directly compatible with the popular MeanWell ELN series led drivers since a few people have already asked for one. Here's a picture of the controller - Let me know what ya'll think. I can post the Board files, bill of materials, and the firmware, If anyone wants to create one of these for themselves.


----------



## tzen (Dec 31, 2008)

Very cool. I like the idea of 10v model. By all means, show your work!


----------



## Rockhoe14er (Jan 19, 2011)

wow i wish i could build something like this. I can build a computer but this seems much more difficult to construct.


----------



## cggorman (May 9, 2009)

Would it be possible (practical) to build a 0-10v (ELN D-series) output version?

I am extremely interested in either building or buying one of the 10v PWM output versions and also a 10v analog output version


----------



## O2surplus (Jan 31, 2010)

Rockhoe14er said:


> wow i wish i could build something like this. I can build a computer but this seems much more difficult to construct.


Redesigning the printed circuit board took the most time. Once that was done, the actual assembly was pretty easy. I'm working on a 10 version for the Meanwells right now and I'll post the Eagle files and BOM when it's done.:biggrin:


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

I think a version that allows 20 XM-Ls in series, dimmable and will drive them @ the full 3000ma would be cool.


----------



## jcgd (Feb 18, 2004)

audioaficionado said:


> I think a version that allows 20 XM-Ls in series, dimmable and will drive them @ the full 3000ma would be cool.


Holy. That would be a lot of light output from a single LED at 3000mA.

Personally, I think a controller that will drive each LED independently would be stellar.


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

With 40° optics, a twenty LED array of XM-Ls would make for a great pendant fixture for even a large tank.


----------



## O2surplus (Jan 31, 2010)

audioaficionado said:


> I think a version that allows 20 XM-Ls in series, dimmable and will drive them @ the full 3000ma would be cool.


This is an LED *driver controller. *It will not drive leds directly. It can control multiple drivers with each channel running independently of the other.

A *driver* capable of running 20 xm-l's in series would be out-puting over 90vdc to do so. That's a crazy amount of voltage to be playing with in a DIY led build. I doubt many companies would produce a driver with such extreme output specs for DIY use, though I have seen voltages that high in some of the cheaper chinese led fixtures.


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

I know. I'd eventually like to build a DIY driver too. To get Meanwells with the full XM-L drive current capability, they trade off the total voltage to supply more drive current and not exceed the same unit wattage limitations. Just wishing for a way to fully push the XM-Ls without having to buy 4 Meanwell drivers.
[/off topic]

I look forward to seeing how you've designed your controller PCB and the parts layout.


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

You can also make such driver from 555 timer. no programming needed. though im not sure how many transistors it can drive. but base current normally is tiny, so it is possible to drive a lot of transistors to power up LEDs.


----------



## O2surplus (Jan 31, 2010)

audioaficionado said:


> I know. I'd eventually like to build a DIY driver too. To get Meanwells with the full XM-L drive current capability, they trade off the total voltage to supply more drive current and not exceed the same unit wattage limitations. Just wishing for a way to fully push the XM-Ls without having to buy 4 Meanwell drivers.
> [/off topic]
> 
> I look forward to seeing how you've designed your controller PCB and the parts layout.



That's easier to do than you think. The OnSemi Cat4101 constant current driver Ic's that I use in my drivers can be paralleled together to to produce as many amps as you want. Each Ic can sink up to 1 amp, so all you would need is 3 Ic's on each string to drive 6-7 Cree XM-L's in series. The only other hardware that would be needed is an adjustable 24 volt supply with a high enough current rating.I am currently using the same strategy to drive a couple of big bridgelux 50 watters right now. I can draw up a schematic if you want one:wink:


----------



## O2surplus (Jan 31, 2010)

I just finished the PCB design for a MeanWell compatible version. I'll put in an order for 10 boards if there's enough interest or just provide the Eagle files for anyone who wants them. Here's a screen shot of the new design. Let me know what you think.


----------



## silentdave (Mar 16, 2008)

I'll buy a board. How much?


----------



## redfishsc (Aug 29, 2010)

O2surplus said:


> This is an LED *driver controller. *It will not drive leds directly. It can control multiple drivers with each channel running independently of the other.
> 
> A *driver* capable of running 20 xm-l's in series would be out-puting over 90vdc to do so. That's a crazy amount of voltage to be playing with in a DIY led build. I doubt many companies would produce a driver with such extreme output specs for DIY use, though I have seen voltages that high in some of the cheaper chinese led fixtures.




Actually there are several companies that produce some wicked-large LED drivers, I've seen (if I recall correctly) Meanwells and Thomas Research drivers that go up into the 100-200v range (DC output).


----------



## cggorman (May 9, 2009)

I'm also interested.


----------



## O2surplus (Jan 31, 2010)

Ok, so there are some interested parties. I'm going to take that latest design "back to the drawing-board" for a good reason. It's compatible with the MeanWell ELN "P" series already. I'd like to add an on board option to make it compatible with the ELN "D" series too. This feat shouldn't very difficult, I think the addition of a crude digital to analog convertor circuit could do the trick. Does any one know if I'm on the right track? yes/no?


----------



## cggorman (May 9, 2009)

Now I'm extremely interested! Excited!

(mental note: learn arduino)


----------



## cggorman (May 9, 2009)

I was wondering if the "D" series would accept a 10v PWM signal. I know my digital multimeter interprets a PWM output as the analog equivalent...


----------



## evilc66 (Feb 28, 2008)

They do, but poorly. You get about the same results as trying to drive a "P" model with an analog voltage. It's not worth doing. The results are much more consistant when you drive the input with the appropriate signal.


----------



## O2surplus (Jan 31, 2010)

cggorman said:


> Now I'm extremely interested! Excited!
> 
> (mental note: learn arduino)


The cool thing is - *you don't have to learn ARDUINO.* the controller is already programmed and ready to run. All you need are fingers or a pointy stub to press the buttons.


----------



## Rockhoe14er (Jan 19, 2011)

I interested too if the price isn't too much because these day's i'm pretty poor and need to save.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm very interested. Very VERY VERY interested! What kind of stuff did you program into the controller?


----------



## O2surplus (Jan 31, 2010)

Rockhoe14er said:


> I interested too if the price isn't too much because these day's i'm pretty poor and need to save.



It should come in under the $50 dollar mark. I'm working on a spread sheet with the bill of materials and links to all the parts right now. I'll post it up in the near future.


----------



## cggorman (May 9, 2009)

Oh, I thought this was just a bare board and a BOM! Even better!

Put me down for enough to operate 3 "D"s & 1 "P" (on same tank)


----------



## O2surplus (Jan 31, 2010)

Well I'm still working on the "D" version. It seems to be a little more difficult to change a 10 volt PWM signal back into a linear voltage- than first thought. I've found some information that indicates that an OP Amp circuit can be used to do it, but being that I no longer own a oscilloscope, it will be tough for me to verify. I'm not giving up- It's just going take a little more time to figure out.:icon_mrgr


----------



## cggorman (May 9, 2009)

I have access to an oscilloscope and various other testing equipment, but I would think somebody here is MUCH closer to you and also could lend a hand...


----------



## liquidarts (Aug 21, 2011)

I'd like the eagle files if yor willing to part with them.....are there any difference in components for the 5v and 10v versions?


O2surplus said:


> I just finished the PCB design for a MeanWell compatible version. I'll put in an order for 10 boards if there's enough interest or just provide the Eagle files for anyone who wants them. Here's a screen shot of the new design. Let me know what you think.


----------



## jcgd (Feb 18, 2004)

O2Surplus allowed me to post everything here. 

Hope it helps.


----------

